# guns.com looking for a pt writer



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well making money writing about guns? shoot. and we give it away for free.
go get some cash 
maybe some samples n shit::clapping::

Daily Blog Guns.com Writer and Editor


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Why the hell would they post that looking for someone knowledgeable about guns, disciplines and terminologies in Los Angeles, the city of smog, most people disarmed, and hating guns? They need to shop Atlanta or Nashville, or Dallas.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Meh, it is just them wanting to win the constant content business. 150 words with a picture several times a day? I'd hate to see what it pays too . 

Sorry, just learning too much about running a website lately - and it's looking just like everything else - a crooked racket .


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i dont think you have to live here. i gotta tell you lately it has been so hard to be here in los angeles. trayvon all ****ing day. you have to apologize for being white and if you are also a gun owner... its rough. but i have a mission and i need to be here at least through feb to finish my commitment to the boys


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Shotlady, do you work with the organization? or did you just stumble upon it? 

And I'm sorry you are having to go through all that, it's all over the news everywhere non-stop, but at least no one is outside screaming about it where I am.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

shotlady said:


> i dont think you have to live here. i gotta tell you lately it has been so hard to be here in los angeles. trayvon all ****ing day. you have to apologize for being white and if you are also a gun owner... its rough. but i have a mission and i need to be here at least through feb to finish my commitment to the boys


Must be terrible - I have seen some horrible footage of things going on in LA ....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I visit LA once in a while, it's not all bad. There are some cool things around there. My last trip I was broke and had to find a place to spend a night in the SUV, and that was a bit of a trip since I don't know the area. 

Writers should be able to live about anywhere. And remember the Koreans during the Rodney King event? They reinforced for the lame stream media the power of a gun and a man willing to use it.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I visit LA once in a while, it's not all bad. There are some cool things around there. My last trip I was broke and had to find a place to spend a night in the SUV, and that was a bit of a trip since I don't know the area.
> 
> Writers should be able to live about anywhere. And remember the Koreans during the Rodney King event? They reinforced for the lame stream media the power of a gun and a man willing to use it.


yes! that was great!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

shotlady said:


> i dont think you have to live here. i gotta tell you lately it has been so hard to be here in los angeles. trayvon all ****ing day. you have to apologize for being white and if you are also a gun owner... its rough. but i have a mission and i need to be here at least through feb to finish my commitment to the boys


Honoring commitments may be out of fashion but shows character.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shotlady time to step up


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually the idea intrigues me but I doubt my call a spade a Spade aditiude would get an interview.

OMG was that racist!??


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

naw, im not well writen or spoken. im a gitter done kinda gal. one of my pistol students sent it to me telling me to do it, but meh... no. i dont really know enough to be an authority and beall writing and shit. and i dont have the urge to post several times a day. its just not for me. but it may be nice for some one who would like a pt or semi retired or someone who likes to write.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was a little tempted to apply, but nothing takes the fun out of writing quite like writing to schedules and deadlines.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I was a little tempted to apply, but nothing takes the fun out of writing quite like writing to schedules and deadlines.


I might contact just to see what they pay. I have a feeling it might be as low as $5-10 an article; the standard 'pro-rate' for articles is like .06 or .07 per word.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

well, with three 300 word articles that would be around $50 a day......

Nope, not enough to try to force yourself to write 3 articles a day for a week. ($250 a week for the added stress?)


----------



## Lazerus2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up ...
I will throw my hat in the ring and see what happens.

I am currently "retired" but I write and Epost more than 150 words nearly every day, so I might as well get paid for it.

Although, the last time I had a news paper column, with an actual DEADLINE, I didn't really like knowing that I *HAD TO* write something.
*LAZ 1
[;{)*


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah. Your grammar and command of English composition seem to be fine. May want to stop saying **** if you are writing for them, though. lol. And let the public know that a Kel Tec is as likely to misfire as it is to actually go off when you squeeze the trigger.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

May as well. You can interview Obama and ask him if he really looked like a thug 35 years ago. I have had black friends for years and they didn't look like thugs 35 years ago. I must be missing something


----------

